# Take own nail polish to a salon?



## le777 (May 30, 2016)

Hi, do you think it would be ok if I brought my own nail polish along to a salon? I'm going to a wedding soon so I'm going to get a manicure, but I'd like them to paint my nails with my Essie Lilacism polish which is a pretty color for the day.

I think it would be ok but I don't get my nails done at the salon much, so I was just wondering? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 30, 2016)

Yes you can bring your own polish to get your nails done.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I know many people who have done it.


----------



## Queennie (May 30, 2016)

Yes I do they same all the time!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 30, 2016)

I do it all the time. I like to use my own so when I get home I can paint my toes to match.


----------



## Lauren J. Hudson (Jun 25, 2016)

Definitely! I feel like it's more sanitary to bring my own polish, personally. A friend of mine once made the point to me that the brush in the bottle is touching other people's toe nails constantly, and people could have fungus or infections of some kind, and although the chemicals in nail polish may sanitize itself (I don't know if that's the case, lol I just feel like someone would make that argument), it still just erks me to think of someone else's toe nails touching the same thing as my toes or hands, haha. I just really have a thing about feet and now I always have to bring my own polish!!

Plus, if I have a chip or a scratch or something, and don't have time to go back to the salon, I like to know that I have the option to redo that one nail. It may not look as great as the others, but at least there won't be a chip/scratch in it!


----------



## le777 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It was fine - the lady doing my nails said a lot of her clients bring their own polish. She filed and painted my nails a lot neater than I do and they looked great at the wedding (and didn't chip too!). I'll definitely go for more manicures in future.

@ - great point about being sanitary which I didn't think of!


----------

